# Please RUN THIS VIN ON CARFAX!



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

Please help me out here - I can't buy a carfax Id cuz I had unlimited 2 months ago so it doesn't let me buy one ... I tried to help out ppl whenever I could so PLEASE run my VIN... It's a Sentra SE-R which I'm not sure but ..seems to have gone through some kinda accident but details are needed to be sure how bad it was or whatever happened .... dealers can only be trusted so far ...

3N1AB51DX3L726519 is the vin .. THANK U SO MUCH!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

this does not belong here....


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Eh, get a job and do it yourself.


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

*I can't*

I can't do it myself because CARFAX won't allow 2 unlimited memberships less than 6 months reply ... I would appreciate if you would read first and be rude after. Thanks...


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

i did read it first. Get a job


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Although, i think that this request would belong here, unlike the above user who thinks it does not.


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

*OK let me explain again*

The only reason I'm asking for someone to run this is because I've done the same favor for ppl in the past ... regardless, the point is that because I had an unlimited account with carfax 2 months ago, they won't ALLOW me to buy a new account ... so getting a Job is Irrelevant. That's why I said you should read the post first .. because I mentioned that in my original post...


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

why do people assume everything on the internet should be free? How does one get a free use?


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

*If only..*

If only I could actually pay for a membership and run the VIN myself - I hate being a leech like this but I have no choice... Unless I want to buy a car and run the risk of being stuck with a lemon or something ... Gimme a break if CarFax won't let me buy a new membership what am I supposed to do?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wissnx01......is there a reason why you are dragging this out? are you going to run the VIN or just badger(badgerbadgerbadger) the guy about getting a job?


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

*Thanks*

He he he .. Thanks slayer, I appreciate it .. I wish I could run the VIN myself it's worth 25 bucks to not be abused by a random forum member but my situation kinda sucks right now -- ain't it weird? A company refusing to take your money ... haha


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer, you should get a job too. After all, I hear the economy is picking up.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

rajee said:


> Please help me out here - I can't buy a carfax Id cuz I had unlimited 2 months ago so it doesn't let me buy one ... I tried to help out ppl whenever I could so PLEASE run my VIN... It's a Sentra SE-R which I'm not sure but ..seems to have gone through some kinda accident but details are needed to be sure how bad it was or whatever happened .... dealers can only be trusted so far ...
> 
> 3N1AB51DX3L726519 is the vin .. THANK U SO MUCH!


I'd be more than happy to do it for you, just paypal me the money.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

What a nice guy


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wissnx01 said:


> Slayer, you should get a job too. After all, I hear the economy is picking up.



...you appearently dont have a job, or your boss doesnt know your not working. why not help the economy, and get back to work


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

*Hardy Har Har*

I thought this forum was to help one another out - never before have I seen such selfishness - If i was to pay someone to open an account I'd pay a cousin or a friend - not a random person - I just have to reply to the guy by the end of the business day TODAY and I can't contact anyone I know at work to be running a carfax for me ... Gimme a break it's one VIN ... I wish I hadn't bought the account 2 months ago - I thought I was gonna buy a sentra se-r then ... but luckily carfax saved me at that time....


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont work, I go to school, of which i get paid well enough not to work. I contruibute to the economy. Hey, chill out. Im only fooling with you. Im not really serious.

Hey, you asked somoene to help you, and you gaff that person off because hes random? Damn, what do you want?


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

*Try to understand*

My friend, if I pay 25 bucks for a month's worth of CarFax first I'd like to know who I'm paying and more importantly I'd like to use that for more than one car - I am at this 'helper's' mercy once I PayPal the money over and may never see a report much less multiple ones which I can get with $25....


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

post bad feed back on this user on this site. I think for the most part, you can trust people here. Get his address and Phone # if nessessary.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......i didnt pay to do it, but here what i got just by entering the VIN


VIN: 3N1AB51DX3L726519 
Year/Make/Model: 2003 NISSAN SENTRA SE-R/SPEC V 
Body Style: Sedan 4 DR 
Engine Type: 2.5L L4 DOHC SEFI 16V 
Manufactured In: MEXICO 
Search Results: 6 records found in our database 


IMPORTANT! The 6 records on this 2003 NISSAN SENTRA SE-R/SPEC V will confirm a clean history or uncover potential problems. Find out by ordering the complete CARFAX Vehicle History Report. 


.......id be kind of suspicious with that many reports on such a newer car. then again, they could be recall updates, considering there are a ton for the spec-v's


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .......i didnt pay to do it, but here what i got just by entering the VIN
> 
> 
> VIN: 3N1AB51DX3L726519
> ...


The amount of reports are misleading, before my sister bought her car she did this and it told her she had 10 (IIRC) and they were good reports, all were very obvious too.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> The amount of reports are misleading, before my sister bought her car she did this and it told her she had 10 (IIRC) and they were good reports, all were very obvious too.



yea if someone trades it in, and it is sold at auction, there is 1 thew original report from nissan, 2 the repoet for selling it to the 1st owner, 3 the trade in, 4 the wholesaler, 5 the new dealer... thats just 5 reports with notrhing wrong with the car after 1 owner...


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks guys yeah the # of reports isn't as concering as the actual CONTENT of them - would anyone be able to kindly run this vin for me (u can find it in my first post) .. i'd be MUCH obliged


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rajee said:


> thanks guys yeah the # of reports isn't as concering as the actual CONTENT of them - would anyone be able to kindly run this vin for me (u can find it in my first post) .. i'd be MUCH obliged


Do you not have a friend who lives near you with a computer? Dude, 20 bucks is not a bad investement considering this car may have been smashed to kingdom come multiple times. I'll check to see if I still have my membership and if I do, I will do it free for you but dude, their are only 3 recalls that get recorded on a Spec's VIN that accounts for recalls. If you have suspicions and 6 things are found, I would advise looking at other Specs. Their not expensive cars what-so-ever.


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

i would happily pay someone I know to do this but no one I know can get it done by the end of today (which is when I have to get back to him) .. at the latest MAYBE I can get it pushed to tomorrow - I already had my unlimited membership and thus cannot re-register for one for another 4 months or so ... I can't believe a company PREVENTS ppl from paying them money sooner than 6 months hahaha


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I dont get the big deal about this..this is a forum..you should help people out and you will get it back. Ill run the # for you and ill email you them...Email me at [email protected] for a reminder.


----------



## rajee (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks man i really appreciate it .. I'll email you right now ... thanks ..


----------

